# Database Discussions > MS SQL Server 7/MS SQL Server 2000 >  Error: 15405; Cannot use the reserved user or role name 'dbo'

## Nana

Hi all,

Problem: When tried to change default permission for &#39;sa&#39; (just for testing); &#34;Error 15405: Cannot use the reserved user or role name &#39;dbo&#39;&#34; is displayed.

Can anyone suggest to resolve this error?
thank you.
regards,
Nana

----------


## Kurt

You are probably trying to drop the dbo role from sa which I don&#39;t believe you can do since sa is a kind of &#39;superuser&#39; and has fixed roles.


------------
Nana at 7/8/01 11:05:52 PM

Hi all,

Problem: When tried to change default permission for &#39;sa&#39; (just for testing); &#34;Error 15405: Cannot use the reserved user or role name &#39;dbo&#39;&#34; is displayed.

Can anyone suggest to resolve this error?
thank you.
regards,
Nana

----------

